# insulin availability



## lead87 (Dec 4, 2013)

HI I keep hearing human insulins are "hard to get hold of" and "expensive" but what I really need to know is the actual cost... I am a type 1 diabetic and use insulins called lantus and humalog in the UK


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

lead87 said:


> HI I keep hearing human insulins are "hard to get hold of" and "expensive" but what I really need to know is the actual cost... I am a type 1 diabetic and use insulins called lantus and humalog in the UK


Which insulin preparations are you referring to?

Insulin is available in most "forms", pens, cartridges, multiple dosage vials etc.

And yes, it is expensive. Let me know which insulin(s) you need and I wll find an approximate price for you.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Oops, forgot to add HUMAN to the insulin.


----------

